# 925H DeWalt Radial Arm Saw



## WesternSaw (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Fellas
Seeing how this is sort of a woodworking thread thought I would ask on this thread about my search for attachments for a 1960 DeWalt Power Shop Radial Arm Saw model 925H.If you know of anyone who is thinking of down sizing there wood working machinery stuff, weeeellllllllll.
I don't want to clog this forum up so if you would like to talk about this saw I put a post up in the Tool Forum Thread,or you can always PM me
Thanks
Lawrence


----------

